# Please Read: Spambots, seeing illegal links & Reporting Posts



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

When you see a thread posted by a spambot please don't post inside it, it just helps them really.  If you want to help just report it and thats it.

Seen an illegal link?  Don't quote it, it just makes it more work for us as we have to edit the link out of your post too.  Just report it and tell us how its an link to an illegal file and we'll go from there.

Regarding members, we'd appreciate it if you didn't post in the thread that you are reporting them.  Just report them and thats that, otherwise most people just edit their posts and we have no proof of what they actually said.

We appreciate all of your help to keep the forum clean of spam, bad behaviour and illegal links.

I love you but in a way man loves his favourite food after going hungry for several hours.


----------



## Domination (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been a good boy and reporting without replying... 

So can I has all the links?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> I have been a good boy and reporting without replying...
> 
> So can I has all the links?


I'll give you what you are due later.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 6, 2010)

Ace Reporter here


----------



## House Spider (Jan 6, 2010)

OK, i'll report n' no post from now on. 

They always post in the GBA hints section.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

Wouldn't it be side splittingly hilarious if one posted in this thread?

Ok maybe not.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 6, 2010)

i've been this for ages already


----------



## aphirst (Jan 6, 2010)

Spam-hunter reporting for duty, Sir!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope this makes things clearly now.
We don't need posts like "Reported." and stuff, if you read the rules, One-Word posts are not allowed.


----------



## Law (Jan 6, 2010)

Bah, what a useless thread. Reported.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Bah, what a useless thread. Reported.


Banned for not ass kissing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2010)

Im glad you made this thread, it always bemused me why people would keep posting and bumping these stupid spam threads to the from page with "OMG REPORTED!"


 kiss ass :3


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry i used to post in those threads a lot i wont from now on i will just report it and let the mods take it to helltemp


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

There are still some guys who post in those threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Isn't it obvious that introduction threads don't belong into the GBA section?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I haven't posted in one ever, but I believe only once have I reported one. (Thanks to the quick speed of the mods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reminding us, it always pisses me off when people quote spam links.



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be side splittingly hilarious if one posted in this thread?
> 
> Ok maybe not.





 CLICK HERE FOR EPICLY FAST ROMZ!!


----------



## House Spider (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to see all the deleted  threads!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like people haven't read this judging by the spambot posts I've just done.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Looks like people haven't read this judging by the spambot posts I've just done.


You must be talking about me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've stopped responding to those disgusting threads now.


----------



## C175R (Jan 8, 2010)

Oops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry. From now on I'll just report


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

When you see a thread posted by a spambot please don't post inside it, it just helps them really.  If you want to help just report it and thats it.

Seen an illegal link?  Don't quote it, it just makes it more work for us as we have to edit the link out of your post too.  Just report it and tell us how its an link to an illegal file and we'll go from there.

Regarding members, we'd appreciate it if you didn't post in the thread that you are reporting them.  Just report them and thats that, otherwise most people just edit their posts and we have no proof of what they actually said.

We appreciate all of your help to keep the forum clean of spam, bad behaviour and illegal links.

I love you but in a way man loves his favourite food after going hungry for several hours.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good boy!


----------



## C175R (Jan 8, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 9, 2010)

Great! Now their posting in other sections.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 9, 2010)

How do we report PM spam ?

I'm forwarding it to 1 admin (I don't know which one is better), but there's no "report" button.
Report would be like a forward anyway, right ?
Can we forward to mods too ?


I reported someone I suspected to be a PM spambot, but he was still not banned after few days.
I guess it's ok, he didn't spam me again, so I deleted the message.


I also suggested "let's change the pass phrase", bots seems to know it to well now.
they know where to look, so maybe change the place or html tag id, or don't print it on the same page (like a popup, or a link to another page).


----------



## prowler (Jan 9, 2010)

1TB/s ROM DOWNLOADS!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Not a rickroll!

I'd appreciate maybe not having to open a thread to report it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For those painfully obvious ones 'n' all. Maybe have a notice that it wasn't actually opened when the report's sent though.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> How do we report PM spam ?
> 
> I'm forwarding it to 1 admin (I don't know which one is better), but there's no "report" button.
> Report would be like a forward anyway, right ?
> Can we forward to mods too ?


Send it to any Global Mod, Supervisor or admin.  If anyone gets spam, you can freely message me and I'll deal with it as soon as I see the message.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might want to include a note with it, otherwise the staff will just warn you for spamming


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2010)

*salute*

Business as usual.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

The easiest way to stop the spambots is to find out how these bots work.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 10, 2010)

I might suggest a auto-ban system, where any newcomer who posts a specific keyword (like "viagra") gets banned immediately.


----------



## Davess (Jan 10, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it do me :3






Edit: 20% Warn For me :3


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 10, 2010)

this regards me...auto type titler.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 10, 2010)

Why doesn't GBAtemp just have a security code you have to type in when you sign up? Unless they do? I wouldn't know since I signed up back in '07. Heh. I don't remember having to enter one.

It will help keep the bots from signing up.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2010)

The "GBAtemp does not host ROMs" is the closest I can think of, but we need something else. Maybe a common sense question like "Do you like Twilight?" If the answer's yes, then we know it's either a bot or someone we don't want on the forum anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 10, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Why doesn't GBAtemp just have a security code you have to type in when you sign up? Unless they do? I wouldn't know since I signed up back in '07. Heh. I don't remember having to enter one.
> 
> It will help keep the bots from signing up.


They're easy for bots to get around.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 10, 2010)

Security codes and math equations are easily bypassed.  What's needed is a word problem.  Something like:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A farmer has 17 sheep.  All but 9 die.  How many are left?


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really. Not unless you do the kind of security answers like, "What's 2+3?" or something. Or even those security words like they have on Facebook.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> How do we report PM spam ?
> 
> I'm forwarding it to 1 admin (I don't know which one is better), but there's no "report" button.
> Report would be like a forward anyway, right ?
> ...



This makes me think of something I have mentioned before in passing. A member profile report button could be extremely useful for such things. A spambot PM spams you, go to their profile and report it, it would also be useful in other circumstances.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Maybe a common sense question like "Do you like Twilight?" If the answer's yes, then we know it's either a bot or someone we don't want on the forum anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most bots can figure the maths out. The reCAPTCHA would work though.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

When you see a thread posted by a spambot please don't post inside it, it just helps them really.  If you want to help just report it and thats it.

Seen an illegal link?  Don't quote it, it just makes it more work for us as we have to edit the link out of your post too.  Just report it and tell us how its an link to an illegal file and we'll go from there.

Regarding members, we'd appreciate it if you didn't post in the thread that you are reporting them.  Just report them and thats that, otherwise most people just edit their posts and we have no proof of what they actually said.

We appreciate all of your help to keep the forum clean of spam, bad behaviour and illegal links.

I love you but in a way man loves his favourite food after going hungry for several hours.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 10, 2010)

Are spambots trying many pass code ? (that's up to Narin to answer, if he can check the server's log)
Or are they used to detect the html tag's name/id with "type ... in ..." right the first time they visit a new website ?

either changing the pass/html tag/id/name from time to time, or printing it elsewhere than on the registering page could help, no ?



edit :
in fact it doesn't even need to type the sentence, it leads to the register page successfully.
Only the "I read it" needs to be checked, the other doesn't give an error.
(maybe it fails after new account creation confirmation, I can't try that)

I tried to type the sentence and checked all the needed checkbox, then on the next page (real registering page where you type your user information and confirm) it doesn't have the data from the previous page in the forms.
The checkbox and pass code is not on the form.

Maybe they are stored in a session and checked after confirmation, to prevent sending the correct data by form forge ?


----------



## Kurobon (Jan 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The "GBAtemp does not host ROMs" is the closest I can think of, but we need something else. Maybe a common sense question like "Do you like Twilight?" If the answer's yes, then we know it's either a bot or someone we don't want on the forum anyway.



I lol'd at that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah I found it odd that I never had to write in one of those randomly generated numbers or "click on the open circle". Admin should think about revamping security with some randomly generated code perhaps and only a real person would be able to figure it out


----------



## updowners (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really reply to spam topics so it should be fine for me anyway


----------



## Law (Jan 11, 2010)

Just bumping this up to the latest discussions box because it looks like there are still idiots out there that are posting in the threads.

Also, to those who failed to read the rules:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Use the report function! If you see someone breaking a rule, report it.* Don't reply to a post you've just reported* and don't write an essay for the report reason but DO make it clear why it should be removed.


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2010)

whoops I did reply an spambot tread srry


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aeon said:
			
		

> whoops I did reply an spambot tread srry


See you in three days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Nah, you might be alright.


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 haha I am a lucky boy 0% warn! =D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well till now... maybe


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 11, 2010)

3 days?  Sometimes I do 12...you gotta do something bad to get that, like insult H.E.R.O. or something.


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> 3 days?  Sometimes I do 12...you gotta do something bad to get that, like insult H.E.R.O. or something.



wat is h.e.r.o.?? no seriusly I really dont know!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 11, 2010)

Aeon said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the greatest videogame of all time.


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah! nope it isnt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is lemme think... the legend of zelda majora´s mask!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 12, 2010)

Another idea: Make a restriction so that newcomers with less than 10 posts can not post hyperlinks or images.

Reason is because you have to view the topic in order to report it, and no one wants to do that if the topic has a bunch of gay porn in it.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Another idea: Make a restriction so that newcomers with less than 10 posts can not post hyperlinks or images.
> 
> Reason is because you have to view the topic in order to report it, and no one wants to do that if the topic has a bunch of gay porn in it.


Yes, yes, that's a good idea!
Or have a restriction so tempers who haven't posted in the Introduction Section can't make new topics! :] Although, I think that's already been suggested...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

A member's first post has to be read by a moderator?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 12, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> A member's first post has to be read by a moderator?


Hmm. However, that might over-burden the mods. o:
I think this calls for an-
*ACCOUNT VALIDATION COMMITTEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also known as *The Vag Staff*


----------



## Cyan (Jan 12, 2010)

and how do you validate or refuse account if the user has not posted a spam yet ?
You can't know 100% it's a bot or not. (some bot doesn't fill their user preferences)



I'm still believing the only way is using pass code, on registration process.
But the original pass code to be typed have to not being written on the page and/or changed often, and not written in an html tag name/id, but more like "write the first word of the 2nd paragraph of this page", or inside the "you have to read the rules, put "and to complete your registration you will need to enter xxxxxxx", end of the rules follows".


For example, if the tag's id is "verification", or "agree_text" I'm sure the bot know what it's used for.
even more if they both (original and empty field) share the same name.

Currently, the code has a flaw :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * To make sure you have understood and agreed to our terms and conditions,
> 
> please type the above message in the box below.*




They bothshare the same ID and name.
I don't know how this is read by the next page to check if the user has typed the good sentence in the 2nd input field, but if it's reading the input name, which one is kept ?

If it's $_POST[agree_to_terms3], does it reads the last entry only, or is it an array ? I'm not sure.

To use this as a real array, the html has to be name="agree_to_terms3[]" 
then php code is 
$agree_to_terms3 = $_POST[agree_to_terms3];
$agree_to_terms3[0] = initial input field
$agree_to_terms3[1] = user input field



am I wrong ?
I didn't use html array for some times, I may be wrong.
I've to make a test to see how it's working.


And when submitting, the next page (real the register page) doesn't even have this data in any hidden inputs.
Could it be checked before the page is loaded ? like when not checking the "I've read the rules" ?
Writing anything is working fine, and let the user to register without error. (I think, I didn't create any new account to be sure)


----------



## Langin (Jan 12, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NO!* then they go spamming into the intro forum! and maybe I am a bot


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 12, 2010)

bots are soo legit these days...


----------



## Law (Jan 12, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) It would move all the spam to the intro section
2) A flood of old members would have to post in the intro section


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

When you see a thread posted by a spambot please don't post inside it, it just helps them really.  If you want to help just report it and thats it.

Seen an illegal link?  Don't quote it, it just makes it more work for us as we have to edit the link out of your post too.  Just report it and tell us how its an link to an illegal file and we'll go from there.

Regarding members, we'd appreciate it if you didn't post in the thread that you are reporting them.  Just report them and thats that, otherwise most people just edit their posts and we have no proof of what they actually said.

We appreciate all of your help to keep the forum clean of spam, bad behaviour and illegal links.

I love you but in a way man loves his favourite food after going hungry for several hours.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't posted in the intro section

+ I suggest we move all the good spamstuff to a Golden spam section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



or maybe not


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2010)

There have been a lot of disturbing spam post lately .>


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just pissed off that they have yet to post any Gay Porn. It's all t****** and lesbo. Why must they forget about the Gays? That almost makes me want to quit the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 13, 2010)

Spambots are getting more legit topic titles


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I'm just pissed off that they have yet to post any Gay Porn. It's all t****** and lesbo. Why must they forget about the Gays? That almost makes me want to quit the temp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean >.<
(I always report every spam I see, doing my part to keep GBAtemp clean ^-^ But wishing it wasn't always porn >.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 13, 2010)

All us staff can do is spambot ban them when we see the posts or the reports.  Not ALL are porn.....some are ads for meds or other ridiculous ad stuff, but porn seems to be the most posted spam.

I just wonder if it's the same person who caused all our sigs to be wiped out.  Seems to have started in earnest after that dude was dealt with.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 13, 2010)

i always report but not when i see porn in the heading i just seeing those pictures


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> All us staff can do is spambot ban them when we see the posts or the reports.  Not ALL are porn.....some are ads for meds or other ridiculous ad stuff, but porn seems to be the most posted spam.
> 
> I just wonder if it's the same person who caused all our sigs to be wiped out.  Seems to have started in earnest after that dude was dealt with.
> Well I would say like 85% are porn, 10% other, 5% pure wtf?
> ...


I avoid the porn ones when in school, but I try to report those as quickly as possible to get them off this site ASAP.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 13, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> i always report but not when i see porn in the heading i just seeing those pictures


Yeah but porn are the most "offending" so they should be deleted the quickest.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I quickly report them


----------



## Langin (Jan 14, 2010)

now the nds section is infeccted too and the whole gba section!


----------

